# On monte un musée Apple ?



## Gwen (7 Mars 2022)

Faisant suite à une réflexion lancée dans ce thread, je vous propose de réfléchir sur la faisabilité d'un musée Apple.

Nous sommes beaucoup sur ce forum à avoir de nombreuses machines Apple assez anciennes pour figurer dans un musée historique de l'informatique. Ces collections prennent beaucoup de place et ne sont pas mises en valeur. Du coup, pourquoi ne pas chercher un endroit où les exposer, même temporairement avec une rotation entre différentes collections ? Tout est envisageable.

Le plus gros point étant de trouver un local et de l'aménager pour en faire un musée. Dans mon coin, en Normandie, j'ai pu par exemple acquérir un bâtiment de 80m2 pour 25 000 € afin de me faire un bureau et un stockage pour mes diverses collections. Imaginons que l'on se mette à 50 personnes, cela ferait un investissement de 500  € par contributeur. Une SCI est envisageable pour ce genre de cas. Bien sûr, cet investissement va dépendre du bien trouvé et de son coût ainsi que des mises en conformité à envisager.

Ensuite, il y a plein d'idées à mettre en oeuvre pour monter ce projet. Un musée créé en zone rurale serait un point d'attractivité non négligeable. Il est donc possible d'avoir des aides, que ce soit des collectivités comme du ministère de la Culture par exemple. Il faut monter un dossier et avoir de bons arguments. 

Puis, vient la partie fonctionnement. Cela demande du personnel pour la gestion. Mais c'est pareil, on peut faire ça de manière associative et bénévole, voir embaucher quelques personnes si le succès est aux rendez-vous. On peut même étendre son utilisation à un lieu de résidence de codeurs pour le lancement d’applications innovantes. Bref, ce ne sera sûrement pas les idées qui vont manquer.

Et bien évidemment, on pourrait y organiser une Apple expo annuelle, histoire que l'on se rassemble de manière festive de temps en temps.

Alors, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Mars 2022)

ouah, sacré défi !!!!


----------



## Franz59 (7 Mars 2022)

Bonne idée
On va demander une subvention à Tim 
C'est vrai que l'Apple expo me manque pas mal...
Ce serait un boulot titanesque à organiser et je n'ai hélas pas beaucoup de temps à y consacrer
C'est dommage, car j'aurai pas mal de vieux matos et accessoires à exposer


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ouah, sacré défi !!!!


En effet, mais je me dis que l'on a le potentiel pour ça. Ensuite il faut voir comment faire. Mais en complément de l'investissement monétaire éventuel de chacun, on peut faire appel à d'autres personnes via un financement participatif par exemple.

Le tout est de savoir qui est motivé. Si on est trois, l'aventure s'arrête là, si on est dix, c'est déjà un bon début. Et si cela prend 10 ans, ça n'en sera que mieux, car nos collections vont continuer de grossir.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2022)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonne idée
> On va demander une subvention à Tim


Ça peut être une piste, même si je connais déjà la réponse (comme toi vu ton smiley). Mais on peut déjà l'informer du projet quand il sera plus avancé.


Franz59 a dit:


> C'est vrai que l'Apple expo me manque pas mal...


Comme à beaucoup de "vieux" utilisateurs Apple.


Franz59 a dit:


> Ce serait un boulot titanesque à organiser et je n'ai hélas pas beaucoup de temps à y consacrer
> C'est dommage, car j'aurai pas mal de vieux matos et accessoires à exposer


Avoir une collection à exposer est déjà un début. Le temps et les moyens seront à répartir entre chacun, sachant que la plupart des personnes ont une vie à côté.


----------



## woz86 (7 Mars 2022)

Après un rassemblement sur un week-end (1/an par exemple) est peut-être quelques choses de plus facilement gérable.


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2022)

C’est en effet possible. On pourrait faire çà itinérant. Chaque année dans une ville différente.

personnellement j’ai accès à une salle municipale sans frais.


----------



## Croustibapt (11 Mars 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Après un rassemblement sur un week-end (1/an par exemple) est peut-être quelques choses de plus facilement gérable.



Je sais que sur Lyon il y a l'asso "les Gones du Mac" qui organise (organisait?) un meet-up par an dans un endroit de la ville avec une exposition, le temps d'un week-end. A voir, si vous commencez par ce bout-là, il serait peut-être intéressant de rentrer en contact avec cette asso pour se renseigner sur le fonctionnement!

Je vais suivre ce topic. J'avais eu la chance de visiter le musée Apple de Prague avant son cambriolage et sa fermeture, ça avait vraiment de la gueule! (Il faut dire aussi que c'était des machines exceptionnelles exposées dans un endroit exceptionnel, lui-même dans une ville exceptionnelle...)


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

Le but étant plutôt de trouver un endroit de stockage et donc d’exposition de certains ordinateurs encombrant ses propriétaires à la base.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Le but étant plutôt de trouver un endroit de stockage et donc d’exposition de certains ordinateurs encombrant ses propriétaires à la base.


Le problème est aussi le risque de cambriolage ou de vandalisme


----------



## Furo (13 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le problème est aussi le risque de cambriolage ou de vandalisme


ça me rappelle le Apple Museum de Prague...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2022)

Furo a dit:


> ça me rappelle le Apple Museum de Prague...


Il était magnifique ce musée 
(Souvenir de 2017)


----------



## Furo (13 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il était magnifique ce musée
> (Souvenir de 2017)
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 256733


j'aurai aimé y aller...


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2022)

Je rejoins la discussion.

En effet il fût un temps où Apple était généreuse avec ses clubs utilisateurs. Malheureusement plus ils sont riches, moins ils les soutiennent, et le fric passe maintenant avant tout le reste.

Ce que vous souhaitez faire c'est un peu ce que fait Silicium dans la région toulousaine (il faut que je reprenne ma cotisation d'ailleurs).

Croustibat, avec mon AUG j'ai en effet organisé deux grosses expos en 2009 et 2014 sur Lyon, sur une péniche événementielle. à chaque fois un an de boulot et d'organisation, et une journée qui coûte quand même plus de 10 000 euros. Heureusement qu'on avait des sponsors. Le problème c'est que les assos commencent à manquer d'effectifs et en 2019 on n'a rien fait. Je promet rien pour 2014 pour l'instant. Par contre on va aux Alchimies à Tain l'Hermitage tous les deux ans (toute la micro non PC depuis les années 80, hyper sympa). Je fais d'ailleurs aussi partie des TripleA (AAA = Acro A l'Amiga).

Gwen il faut effectivement du monde, mais si tu veux impliquer l'ensemble du territoire il ne faut pas que ce soit trop excentré. Le centre de la France est en Auvergne


----------



## Anthony (8 Avril 2022)

melaure a dit:


> Le centre de la France est en Auvergne


Et le centre du monde est à deux pas, puisque tout le monde sait qu’il est à Lyon.


----------



## Furo (8 Avril 2022)

Ou alors on rachete l'Apple Museum x)


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Et le centre du monde est à deux pas, puisque tout le monde sait qu’il est à Lyon.


Je n'osais pas le dire Anthony, merci. Donc c'est réglé ce sera à Lyon !


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2022)

LOL... Lyon, c'est quand même super excentré. Je propose de faire ça en Creuse plutôt, le bâtiment est beaucoup moins cher là-bas et c'est très très proche du centre de la France  Parc contre, pour toucher le grand public, ce sera plus dur, ou alors des chiens et des vaches pour rester dans la thématique.


----------



## Furo (8 Avril 2022)

Euh...juste il y a des gens (comme moi) où Lyon c'est pas la porte à coté ...


----------



## Franz59 (8 Avril 2022)

Depuis chez moi, 750 bornes mais 3h de TGV; jouable


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2022)

Pour avoir vécu plus de 10 ans à Lyon, c'est en effet extrêmement excentré.


----------



## Furo (8 Avril 2022)

Mais avec tout ce qu'il y a a transporter...bon x)


----------



## Furo (8 Avril 2022)

Tiens tiens tiens


----------

